# AT Bindings for the wife - recommend me some



## MR. evil (Sep 26, 2010)

I got a pair of Marker Baron AT bindings on my new skis last season. Plan on doing some occasional BC and side country stuff, but I will primarily use them as an alpine set up. Anyway, Randi would also like a pair of AT bindings. I'm worried that the Barons will be a bit heavy for her. Can anyone recommend a lighter AT binding that will also be durable enough to be used as a DH binding 99% of the time?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 26, 2010)

This year Marker released a new binding to the Royal Family.  The Squire.  And of course just like the Griffon there is a touring version of it.  There is the F10, and the F12.

I know nothing about the touring models that I didnt learn from the Marker sight, but have held and mounted the not AT version for a customer.  They weigh less than the Griffon, but still seem plenty strong enough for a lighter skier.


----------



## roark (Sep 26, 2010)

Why would one use an AT binding inbounds 99% of the time?

The Markers are the most 'inbounds' of all the AT bindings, and the only line I'd consider for a 99% scenario. I see a fair amount of them in lift lines, also fritschi's occasionally.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 26, 2010)

roark said:


> Why would one use an AT binding inbounds 99% of the time?
> 
> The Markers are the most 'inbounds' of all the AT bindings, and the only line I'd consider for a 99% scenario. I see a fair amount of them in lift lines, also fritschi's occasionally.


+1

For someone that only plans on earning turns 1% of the time, why bother with a touring binding at all? What types of trips will the wife be taking? Are you thinking something like  Tuckerman Ravine or are you thinking powder day earned turn? AT bindings would not be required for the former but you could just get a pair of Trekkers for the latter. 

For 99% inbounds, you want the most alpine oriented binding you can find and that is the Markers, if you need to go AT. But Trekkers are made for your 99% scenario. You can use the existing alpine binding and save some money.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 26, 2010)

Have not skied Fritschis!
Result:  For here in NewEngland = beats me....I think riverc0il hit on most everything on the table.  The Tour F10s(NOT Cheap!..but are pretty light!! & solid descent, ski-flex allowed under boot??(think not)) vs an alpine binding with Trekkers(~$100) seems like a choice.   A Dynafit binding REQUIRES an AT specific boot... and is more difficult to mount accurately..

$.01


----------



## skidmarks (Sep 27, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> I got a pair of Marker Baron AT bindings on my new skis last season. Plan on doing some occasional BC and side country stuff, but I will primarily use them as an alpine set up. Anyway, Randi would also like a pair of AT bindings. I'm worried that the Barons will be a bit heavy for her. Can anyone recommend a lighter AT binding that will also be durable enough to be used as a DH binding 99% of the time?



Trekkers--Yuk, Spend the $100 on Snow Shoes first.

I'm luving the Barons for my 50/50ish usage. Looks like you would only save a LB going to a lighter binding like the Fritschi Diamir Freeride Plus. I like the fact that the Marker Baron has you closer to the ski and skis like a regular binding. I'm sure they would be okay but I'm not sure I'd want to be banging the bumps with traditional AT bindings especially while in the trees. 

That being said my Wife has the FD Freerides on her skis and they've been working fine. We did a few side country tours, Stowe's Bruce Trail and Mt Washington's Cog and Sherburne, but mainly resort skiing.  The Freerides work much better than the Naxos we had on her previous skis which caused the skis to flex strangely. 

We'll have the new Marker Tour bindings at the shop as soon as they become available. Looking forward to checking them out.

I think you need to work some on the 99% part and make it more like 70/30. Set a goal to do the Thunderbolt, Mt Tom and something in the Whites for next season. Plan a tour over one of the busy holiday weekends. You'll be hooked like the rest of us.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 27, 2010)

skidmarks said:


> Trekkers--Yuk, Spend the $100 on Snow Shoes first.....


Ditto..;-), skidmarks isn't alone on this.......
Barons have been out there....Tour F10/12s read nice....but the first-season purchase is always a little bit of a bet...


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Oct 21, 2010)

The Marker FT 10/12 should be perfect for her needs. For now its lighter than all else but the Dynafit's and with a lower boot to ski height then the Duke/Barron. She could save $$ by going with the Barron but i'm guessing she isn't on one of the lighter ski's or boots so why add more weight. Also if you two end up enjoying the backcountry it'll be one less thing to upgrade.


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 21, 2010)

Tours are in stop by and take a looksie


----------



## Edd (Oct 22, 2010)

No doubt the F12 is officially lighter but I held it and the Baron in each hand yesterday and couldn't tell the difference weightwise.


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 22, 2010)

Edd said:


> No doubt the F12 is officially lighter but I held it and the Baron in each hand yesterday and couldn't tell the difference weightwise.



I'll through it on a postage scale and let you know


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 23, 2010)

We put them on the shop's scale. About 1.5 lbs lighter for the Tour 12 VS the Barrons.


----------



## Edd (Oct 23, 2010)

skidmarks said:


> We put them on the shop's scale. About 1.5 lbs lighter for the Tour 12 VS the Barrons.



Wow!


----------

